# La San Marco



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

I was given a vintage San Marco Tipo junior from a house clearance, so I put a modern fused plug on and changed the group head gasket (a la pavoni sized one fitted well). I also gave it a good clean and descale and just tried pulling an espresso. It tasted pretty well for a random first shot (I also don't have a tamper of the right size).

Basically it looks as it hasn't been used at all for the last 60 years or so, and that it otherwise seems to be in pretty mint condition except a few scratches on the green enamel.

Does anyone know how I could get hold of a double basket that would fit? I don't think it ever came with one, and I doubt the manufacturer would have any spare left anyway









Also I'm not planning on selling it but does anyone have any ideas about value?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks very nice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that is pretty


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Now that is pretty


The prettiest is how it lights up with a red light from inside; it looks like a dalek. Also love how the heating element has two settings (with the highest one being way too powerful). If I find a double basket my joy will be made..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Plasse said:


> The prettiest is how it lights up with a red light from inside; it looks like a dalek. Also love how the heating element has two settings (with the highest one being way too powerful). If I find a double basket my joy will be made..


Since a la pv gasket fitted the grouphead it might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe the guys at the home barista forum could give you a hand, many restoration/revival projects and niche lever fans there


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Maybe the guys at the home barista forum could give you a hand, many restoration/revival projects and niche lever fans there


Thanks for that idea, if I can't work this out I will register and put a post there as well!



Stanic said:


> Since a la pv gasket fitted the grouphead it might be a good place to start looking.


Now that you say it that seems like the obvious next step.. now on to find a 49mm double basket in London on a Sunday.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a good looking machine, great colour - like the two element pav,s use the big one to bring it up to the boil then switch to the small one to just keep it on temp

I think your best bet is to have a look at this then get in touch with @Francesco the site owner, he will know the size and compatibility probably http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/m_lasanmarco_eng.htm - he will know the seal sizes as well and be able to supply them

Value is tricky its rare but less sought after than the more common machines - in full working order with both elements working £200 up - post up some more photos -


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow she's a beaut.

Ripe for restoration.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just curious how you getting on with the tipo?


----------

